# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  GUID Creator.

## BenJones

GUID Creator is a developers tool to create many GUID's
Features include copy selected GUID to clipboard.
Change the case to upper or lower case.
Save GUID's to text file.

Hope you like it comments and suggestions welcome.

----------

